# The Tsunami Reo P67 project.



## Petrus (6/5/16)

Yes, a P67. My battle start a while back to find the perfect atty for this mod, and I got it. The Snapdragon. It is perfection in all aspects of vaping, except price. So I did some research regarding deck, airflow etc. and reckon, the Tsunami can work but it needs to be BF. That is where @JakesSA, fit into the picture. A true craftsman. My build: 2.5mm, 26ga Ni80, 8 wraps, 0.35 ohm. Wick with Cotton Bacon. Fill her up with ELP SPECIAL RESERVE. Boooooooom, Super.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (6/5/16)

The Fatdaddy vapes BF pins will fit in there. No need for conversion, but I agree @JakesSA is super with the BF conversions. He's done a few for me too. Nice setup you have there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/5/16)

I love the Tsunami, wonderful flavor atty! I might go the same route as you....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/16)

Petrus said:


> That is where @JakesSA, fit into the picture. A true craftsman. My build: 2.5mm, 26ga Ni80, 8 wraps, 0.35 ohm. Wick with Cotton Bacon.



Thanks @Petrus! Order placed with @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (7/5/16)

Wonderful project @Petrus, my only concern is the base airflow from the tsunami.
If it came with a glass cap it might be a winner.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/5/16)

Special Reserve in the Tsunami.... just WOW. Killed a bottle in 2 days and I was holding back. Thanks for the mention what a good juice! Hands down my new favorite tobacco mix.


----------



## Petrus (8/5/16)

Christos said:


> Wonderful project @Petrus, my only concern is the base airflow from the tsunami.
> If it came with a glass cap it might be a winner.


@Christos, if I am not mistaken, I am sure I have seen a glass cap. Oversquonking not so easy because of the deep juice wells. I timed myself on both these two atty's 5 second squonking time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (8/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Special Reserve in the Tsunami.... just WOW. Killed a bottle in 2 days and I was holding back. Thanks for the mention what a good juice! Hands down my new favorite tobacco mix.


That is so tru. When I first try it, Batch 1 my only disappointment was when I wanted to re order...sold. The moment Batch 2 hit the shelfs I ordered about 500ml. So I am still going strong. If you like Special Reserve, get some Biscuit Dreams from @Mike, you love it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/5/16)

Petrus said:


> That is so tru. When I first try it, Batch 1 my only disappointment was when I wanted to re order...sold. The moment Batch 2 hit the shelfs I ordered about 500ml. So I am still going strong. If you like Special Reserve, get some Biscuit Dreams from @Mike, you love it.


Batch 2 pretty much done too... i got the last 6mg bottle from VC in Cape Town... hope the wait isnt too long. Will hit the Biscuit Dreams for certain thank you!


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/16)

Thanks for the heads up on this @Petrus! Got mine this morning and built a dual Nichrome 26g 7 wraps each 3mm! Nice and airy! And pretty good flavour! @JakesSA's work is great and the squonk hole is perfect... Also it appears not to leak which was worrying me. I'm very happy with this buy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------

